# Dragon APX Goggles



## pwilldabeast14 (Mar 5, 2011)

really want a pair of these, anyone have any input on these like concerning the FOV, the lenses, or the fit? also wondering if APX is much of a size difference from APXS with a helmet


----------



## rakaton (Sep 26, 2011)

I want this one so bad. Can anyone give us some feedback or review? Thanks!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have some Dragon APX, I use a bern baker helmet (might be watts, whichever has teh brim and holes on top) They fit together well, the lenses fog a little bit for me but that is because im a sweaty bastard and all lenses fog for me. The nice thing is that you can pop off the top vents on the apx's and then the fog clears up thanks to added air flow. The FOV is less then you would think when looking at them because of the frame being the same size as the lense so you only get to see out of the inner part of the lense (still larger then most goggles but smaller then fishbowl/eg2's). Overall I am very very happy with them and would recomment them to people that like the fit of dragon goggles.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, the Bern helmets are best fit with these goggles. A great goggle by a great brand!


----------



## tmotten (May 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried the APXs ones? Ive got some standard size goggles and find they put to much pressure on my nose. Even though I've got a large size helmet, so head as well I guess. 

Same story with my motorbike goggles. I'm wondering if the s would help this. The shop in my city don't stock Dragon so can't try it out.


----------



## dirts mcgirts (May 5, 2012)

i had the opportunity to check them first hand at the tradeshow, and wasnt super keen.
for the last 6 years ive been riding the i/o from smith, and dont ever see a reason to leave. the apx is a dragon attempt at a similar goggle that has been around ages. 
we brought them into the shop, and they do sell because of the brand, and the lens colour. you will be happy, but the smith i/o is a better goggle.
but again, its all opinion, and they may be the bees knees for you.


----------

